# The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Previously going under the title Leatherface 3D, this is yet another sequel/reimagining/relaunching/reimagining whatever of the franchise. The film is said to be a "direct sequel" to Hooper's 1974 classic .

Plot: Lead character, Heather, who along with her friends, travel to Texas in order to collect an inheritance. The hook is that the inheritance comes with a cousin who goes by the name of Leatherface. Uhm ok then.....

The studio also has multiple sequels planned. It's casting now, and shooting will start in June in Shreveport, LA.

Look for the release in Summer 2012

Because we need more sequel/remakes and more 3D.........

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=19059

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=19114


----------



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind going to see a sequel to Texas Chainsaw Massecre.. but I wish they would stop putting movies in 3D.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Good night everybody...


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I actually haven't seen anything related to the franchise after the first film by Tobe Hooper. I'm kind of interested to do so but very wary of what I'll end up with. I caught some clips of part 4 / _The Next Generation_ on YouTube and I'm fascinated. They were deleted scenes but very powerful and surprising. Just dialogue but I've also heard it has a really silly reputation and that intrigues me. Part 2 I'm pretty much expecting to be terrible because I hate it when movies get a really overrated actor and let him go crazy. Bill Paxton in _Near Dark_ being a fantastic example, and every part Bill Moseley has ever played is another. So, maybe I'll skip directly to Part 3. But I feel like I have to see it unrated. A lot of conditions.

Forget the remakes, though. I wouldn't see those if you paid me. I hate Michael Bay and Platinum Dunes intensely.


----------

